# Terrorist Bill Ayers @ Brandeis



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Ayers to speak at Brandeis despite dispute over his past*









Two student groups at Brandeis University invited William Ayers to speak next Thursday. (Ap/File 2001)

By Jenna Nierstedt, Globe Correspondent | April 23, 2009

Former radical William Ayers will get a chance to speak on a Massachusetts college campus after all.

Two months after Boston College canceled a scheduled appearance by Ayers, the onetime member of the 1960s militant antiwar organization the Weather Underground will be at Brandeis University next Thursday and will be welcomed by students and school administrators.

"This is about freedom of educational opportunity," said Brandeis spokesman Dennis Nealon. "The university has made it clear that it is not going to bar the talk despite the controversial nature of the speaker."

Ayers will speak about "lessons learned from the antiwar movement," said Lev Hirschhorn, a sophomore and a campaign coordinator for Democracy for America, one of two student organizations that invited him. "He might have some interesting insights about the successes and the failures of the movement."

Now an education professor at the University of Illinois at Chicago, Ayers was blocked from speaking at Boston College March 30 by school administrators who cited pressure from Brighton residents and Boston police officers. Boston police Sergeant Walter Schroeder was killed during a 1970 bank robbery in Brighton Center by radicals who some law enforcement officials believed were linked to the Weather Underground. Ayers was in Chicago during his time in the movement.

Brandeis has its own links to the 1970 shooting. One of Schroeder's daughters is a police sergeant in Waltham. Two of those involved in the robbery, Katherine Ann Power and Susan Saxe, were Brandeis students. One of their accomplices shot Schroeder in the back.

The event will be held at the Shapiro Campus Center and is open to members of the Brandeis community.

The sponsoring student groups will hold meetings beforehand, on Monday and Tuesday, to allow members of the university community to learn more about Ayers and to provide an opportunity to voice support or opposition to his appearance.

"Bill Ayers is a fairly controversial person undoubtedly, and we think it's of value if he's coming to speak, for the community to be able to speak about how they feel about him and the things he will talk about," said Hirschhorn.

The other sponsor is Students for a Democratic Society. The organizations said the idea for the invitation goes back to the presidential election when the campaign of Republican nominee John McCain accused Barack Obama of having ties to the former radical.

Democracy for America member Liza Behrendt said she brought up the idea of a lecture by Ayers after the election issue made her reconsider the meaning of the word activist.

"College activists don't always weigh the process versus the end goal," said Behrendt, a sophomore studying politics. "This will make us consider the difference between a goal and a method, how to keep your actions in line with your values. Bill Ayers won't provide answers necessarily, but he will spark a conversation and be a valuable and puzzling figure to ponder."

Michele McPhee with Richard Schroeder (nephew of Walter and son of John Schroeder), 4/23/09:
http://media.podcastingmanager.com/41383-94470/Media/042309McPheeSchroeder.mp3
Other Michele McPhee audio on the topic, 4/23/09:
http://media.podcastingmanager.com/41383-94470/Media/042409McPheeAyersBrandeis.mp3
Michael Graham with Liza Behrendt, student organizer responsible from bring Bill Ayers to Brandeis: 
http://media.podcastingmanager.com/41383-80824/Media/042309GrahamLizaBehrendt.mp3

On a personal note, I hope this man dies of an infected scrotum and Walter Schroeder's heavenly toilet drains directly above Ayers head in Hell.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I wonder if the 'enlightened' body would be so kind to say Vice President Cheney, Justice Thomas or Col Oliver North speaking there? Yeah..thought not.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

One sided liberal BS. No Further Comment.

Its amazing the trail of Corruption that is coming from Illinois and other places. Unreal.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

These types of *filth* are welcomed with open arms at most college campuses. If someone from a *conservative group* protests, it seems like it is usually (if not always) peaceful. When a conservative speaker is invited on campus the lefties often interrupt by chanting, walking across stage during the interview or throwing pies in the speaker's face. The left *claims* to be all about *free speech*, when it is one of theirs speaking. For a political idealogy that preaches how civil rights/human rights/free speech minded they are, they constantly break the same rules they preach. A bunch of hypocrites who are running and ruining our country........


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Its kinda funny, the Univ. is allowing him to speak, paying for all of the protective details, ect. Baisically throwing out the red carprt for him.

But when President Carter came to speak not too long ago, the Univ. raised such a stink, it was unbelivable.

I'm working that detail so it should be interesting, hopefully. I was going to get the detail with the porn star Sasha Grey, but got bumped.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

We can only hope that someone will protest this clown. Good conservatives get backs turned on them, chants and signs, I can only hope this idiot will face the same thing.

Maybe we here at MassCops could arrange a little Meet and Greet at Brandeis?


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> We can only hope that someone will protest this clown. Good conservatives get backs turned on them, chants and signs, I can only hope this idiot will face the same thing.
> 
> Maybe we here at MassCops could arrange a little Meet and Greet at Brandeis?


Feast for thought.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

I am all for the left bringing in their controversial 60's figure....that is if the fairness doctrine is in place. The same whinebag students (the ones who agree with Ayers) have to listen to someone like Dave Grossman right after. Anybody know if any LE groups are thinking of protesting this shit show???


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Isn't Michele McPhee of WTKK 96.9 organizing a protest?

BTW...here is the ODMP entry for Walter Schroeder, the Boston Police Officer *MURDERED *by Ayers' group, the Weather Underground;

Patrolman Walter A. Schroeder, Boston Police Department

I had one of Officer Schroeder's 9 children as an instructor in the police academy, and while he is no doubt proud of how his kids turned out, it was obvious how deeply that incident impacted her and the entire family.

If the president of Brandeis had to sit and talk with Clare Schroeder for 10 minutes, I'd bet this invitation would be yanked in a nanosecond.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

mtc said:


> I can't imagine any police officers willing to take the security detail.


That's what you've got your *Blackwater* types for.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mtc said:


> I can't imagine any police officers willing to take the security detail.


I see that one as, "You WILL work this event." I doubt any of them WANT to work it either, except maybe to give him scorn.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> I see that one as, "You WILL work this event." I doubt any of them WANT to work it either, except maybe to give him scorn.


That's assuming they even go LE for protection. Ayers has friends with deep pockets... I'd expect private contractors.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Anyone hear this Liza from the Democracy for America on the Michael Graham show the other day?? She giggled like an idiot during the entire interview but most notably when Graham called out Ayers and Weather Underground for Ofc. Schroeder's murder. Shockingly she had little more than pathetic excuses about his being reformed and other pipe dreams as a response. Young college kids can be such pathetic Kool Aid drinkers sometimes. But at least she came on and tried to explain herself. The pathetic public affairs guy from the college was so proud to have Ayers speak he refused an interview.

Speaking of...did anyone else read the story of the judge's son whose house the Weather Underground attempted to blow up via bombs and the houses natural gas tanks?? How terrified he and the family were about burning alive?? The idiots who blew themselves up setting an ambush ON US MILITARY in Ft. Dix New Jersey??..

Ayers should be pushing up daisies or rotting in a jail cell now not speaking to students. Brandeis should be embarrassed allowing this to occur. At least BC got it right.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> If the president of Brandeis had to sit and talk with Clare Schroeder for 10 minutes, I'd bet this invitation would be yanked in a nanosecond.


The president of Brandeis would never do that because it would mean acknowledging the damage that ayers & his friends did to the Shroeder family & the others that their group terrorized. How unpleasant that would be for the president and organizers to have to sit & listen to the truth even briefly.

I honestly don't understand why ayers is still getting any attention. Shouldn't his 15 minutes have been up long ago? The guy is like a fungus, you just can't seem to get rid of him and ignoring his presence has the potential to cause significant damage.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

lawdog671 said:


> Anyone hear this Liza from the Democracy for America on the Michael Graham show the other day?? She giggled like an idiot during the entire interview but most notably when Graham called out Ayers and Weather Underground for Ofc. Schroeder's murder.


Podcast of the interview:
http://media.podcastingmanager.com/41383-80824/Media/042309GrahamLizaBehrendt.mp3

"We PROBABLY wouldn't be inviting him speak if he was still committing these terrorist acts..."

She's so giddy throughout the whole damn thing; makes me want to puke...



lawdog671 said:


> Brandeis should be embarrassed allowing this to occur. At least BC got it right.


I don't know that they did the "right" thing...how about never inviting the scumbag in the first place?



Delta784 said:


> Isn't Michele McPhee of WTKK 96.9 organizing a protest?


Brandeis University, Thusday April 30th, 9AM
@ 3:12-4:15
http://media.podcastingmanager.com/41383-94470/Media/042309McPheeOutrage.mp3

I don't have Facebook, but apparently one of Michele McPhee's fans have a "McPhee's Outrage Brigade" page with all the protest info on it for anyone interested.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Apparently the former Americans who populate this country want to be ruled by people like Bill Ayers. They have voted themselves into slavery and tyranny. This is what they want. Let them have it.

And you remember it also, when you are asked to make 'sacrifices for the common good.'

Time is short.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> BTW...here is the ODMP entry for Walter Schroeder, the Boston Police Officer *MURDERED *by Ayers' group, the Weather Underground;
> 
> Patrolman Walter A. Schroeder, Boston Police Department
> 
> ...


I encourage everyone to listen to this:


OfficerObie59 said:


> Michele McPhee with Richard Schroeder (nephew of Walter and son of John Schroeder), 4/23/09:
> http://media.podcastingmanager.com/41383-94470/Media/042309McPheeSchroeder.mp3


He was an everyday beat cop with nine kids just trying to make ends meet. It makes the entire thing that much more infuriating in my opinion.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hawk19 said:


> That's what you've got your *Blackwater* types for.


 There are a few of those gentlemen on this board and you couldnt put them in the same room with that piece of shit. The ones that i know of have a pretty intense military history and are VERY patriotic So dont go equating them to 'mercenaries' as the leftest media does.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Since he's one of Obama's closest advisors, maybe they'll send the Secret Service here to protect him.

Kinda related and kinda thread crapping but I wonder what will happen about Obama speaking at Notre Dame now that Mary Ann Glendon has declined to attend and accept the Laetare Medal. Tthank God some people have such great moral compass and courage.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Wiggum_1 said:


> Its kinda funny, the Univ. is allowing him to speak, paying for all of the protective details, ect. Baisically throwing out the red carprt for him.
> 
> But when President Carter came to speak not too long ago, the Univ. raised such a stink, it was unbelivable.
> 
> I'm working that detail so it should be interesting, hopefully. I was going to get the detail with the porn star Sasha Grey, but got bumped.


You're working that detail?#-o Bring a puke bucket!

*RIP Sergeant Walter Schroeder*


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> There are a few of those gentlemen on this board and you couldnt put them in the same room with that piece of shit. The ones that i know of have a pretty intense military history and are VERY patriotic So dont go equating them to 'mercenaries' as the leftest media does.


I'm sure the ones you know personally are great; I was just pointing out that there are always people whose sole motivation will be cash. Couldn't think of a different PMC firm. As for the mercenaries bit... what do you want to call them? Private military contractors? Soldiers would be seem to be a bit misleading- although the vast majority of these guys *are* from the armed services, they're not in them anymore.


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> You're working that detail?#-o Bring a puke bucket!
> 
> *RIP Sergeant Walter Schroeder*


I'm only a lowly SO, so I'll probably be stuck outside somewhere and mercifully not have to listen.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

No such thing as a LOWLY SO. 

Enjoy the fresh air. Inside it'll smell like a toilet that you can't unclog at a Mexican restaurant. 

RIP Sgt. Schroeder. Those that will nod in agreement with this scum are already brainwashed and it wouldn't matter who did or didn't speak, they'd hold their twisted sad beliefs. Those that don't agree or are even on the fence, there's hope for them and in them the hope that your sacrifice was not in vain.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone listening to Michele McPhee on this?

It was awesome of Waltham PD to boycott the detail duty.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hawk19 said:


> I'm sure the ones you know personally are great; I was just pointing out that there are always people whose sole motivation will be cash. Couldn't think of a different PMC firm. As for the mercenaries bit... what do you want to call them? Private military contractors? Soldiers would be seem to be a bit misleading- although the vast majority of these guys *are* from the armed services, they're not in them anymore.


 Youd be surprised how many ARE still in the reserves. The ones I see motivated strictly by money are liberal douche bags like Obama, Pelosi ,Reid, Barney Fwanks , Kennedy and Specter. They sell out theyre principals the way most people change clothes. Atleast the men in BW have disipline, patriotism and honor.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> It was awesome of Waltham PD to boycott the detail duty.


Another thing I'm sure we'll never see in the media...I went to the Waltham Academy, great bunch of people over there.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Any officer asked to work this security detail should boycott it, period.

I am all for free speech, I am not for placing bombs and killing people, civilians or LE. I am a supporter of our Constitution and the Bill of Rights but do not support the illegal use of firearms.

Maybe that is why no one wants to glorify me or people with like ideas.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Another thing I'm sure we'll never see in the media...I went to the Waltham Academy, great bunch of people over there.


Isn't Walter Schroder's daughter on the Waltham PD? It would have been quite a slap in the face for her brother and sister officers to take a detail to protect that CRIMINAL.

Someone should have called the media and let them no the WPD was boycotting the event. This would have been a good story.

Does anyone know how Michelle McPhee's organized protest went.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*25 protest outside as Ayers speaks*

By Jenna Nierstedt

Globe Correspondent / May 1, 2009

WALTHAM - Expressing disillusionment with Brandeis University's decision to host Weather Underground cofounder William Ayers, about 25 students from other schools protested last night outside Shapiro Campus Center where Ayers spoke about social justice and the 1960s antiwar movement.

Discuss*COMMENTS (7)*

Ayers, a professor at the University of Illinois at Chicago, spoke for about an hour to 150 Brandeis community members before taking questions, said Dennis Nealon, a Brandeis spokesman who attended the meeting. The media were not allowed inside.

Two Brandeis student groups, Democracy for America and Students for a Democratic Society, had invited Ayers to speak.

In his talk, Ayers urged students to be their own activists. "I encourage you to be door-knockers," he said, according to Nealon. Speaking about the 1960s antiwar movement, Ayers said, "However big and gaudy the demonstrations were, we didn't end the war," according to Nealon. "I've never defended the Weather Underground," Ayers added.

Students from Brandeis, Bentley, and Babson colleges and the College of the Holy Cross protested.

"We believe it's disgusting that Brandeis is hosting a noted domestic terrorist," said Bentley sophomore Christina Harstad, who held a sign outside the campus center. "He's not remorseful in the least and his actions were instrumental in the bombing and killing of an untold number of people."

Jeff Wong, 22, a Brandeis staffer who heard Ayers speak said, "The criticism of Ayers as a terrorist is so misguided of who he is today."

Ayers was blocked from speaking at Boston College by school administrators, who cited pressure from Brighton residents and Boston officers.

25 protest outside as Ayers speaks - The Boston Globe


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> In his talk, Ayers urged students to be their own activists. "I encourage you to be door-knockers," he said, according to Nealon.


Yeah, an M203 Doorknocker. Asshole.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

cpd4720 said:


> Isn't Walter Schroder's daughter on the Waltham PD?


She was one of my academy instructors.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

FUCKY YOU Jeff Wong, "who he is today"!!! Are you shitting me. He is admitted to setting bombs and trying to kill police and military personel. I bet youd be bitching up a storm if Olie North or CHeney showed up to speak you lefty wing douchebag.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTEErFR-Mgw"]YouTube- Ayering Dirty Laundry[/nomedia]

Heh.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

DJM1968 said:


> YouTube - Ayering Dirty Laundry
> 
> Heh.


I think I'm in love.......:heart:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

+1


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I think I'm in love.......:heart:


 I'll fight you for her


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

This guy is a piece of sh*t who should have been executed for treason. Just another example of how the left keeps a lock on the media and academic institutions in this country.

Oh, how the mighty have fallen.......

From this :










To this:










How I weep for this country....


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> I think I'm in love.......:heart:


Unfortunately, she's happily engaged.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Probably to some one from that NES board!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I'll fight you for her


I don't fight friends, and Mrs. Delta784 probably wouldn't appreciate too much, anyway.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The Redhead Republican-Smart and Adorable never made more sense.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> The Redhead Republican-Smart and Adorable never made more sense.


You know Kilv, if she cut her hair a bit shorter and donned a police uniform, she'd look a lot like your former avatar.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I don't fight friends, and Mrs. Delta784 probably wouldn't appreciate too much, anyway.


All in fun brother, I dont fight over women....who wants a woman that doesnt want to be with you, besides good friends are much harder to find


----------

